# Filter experience & advice (Tetra Whisper 3i)



## KnzD (Feb 22, 2013)

After struggling to adapt a filter meant for a 10 gallon aquarium (Fluval 1Plus) into a 2.5 gallon aquarium with no luck, I have taken it out and I am now in search of a solution.
The filter is of good quality but the flow was too strong for my betta. I tried various ways of baffling most of which were effective but all resulted in one problem: being TOO LOUD. The noise prevented me from sleeping properly and I had too turn the filter off at night.

My tank is right now without any filter and while I do frequent water changes; 2 or more a week, and "vacuum" my substrate, the idea of water being stagnant scares me. I looked around in various shops and the only filter that seems suitable (and affordable) to me and for my tank is the _Tetra_ _Whisper In-Tank 3i Filter_ (found here: http://www.tetra-fish.com/sites/tetrafish/catalog/Detail.aspx?id=4216 ). I have several question about this filter, any input is welcome.

Is it a good filter?
How is the flow?
Is it actually "whisper quiet"? Both the filter and the mini-air pump? (This is very important to me!)
Is it better to leave my tank filter-less or invest in this filter?


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've had experience with this filter as it was given to me with a bunch of beta supplies. Honestly speaking I hated it. The air pump is annoyingly loud. So Loud in fact that I threw it away. The actual filter itself makes bubbling noises that are annoying as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KnzD (Feb 22, 2013)

OSagent23 said:


> I've had experience with this filter as it was given to me with a bunch of beta supplies. Honestly speaking I hated it. The air pump is annoyingly loud. So Loud in fact that I threw it away. The actual filter itself makes bubbling noises that are annoying as well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Any idea why the filter made bubbling noises?


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

Tom Mini - this is the filter that I personally use and it works great in my 5.5 Gallon. It is super quiet being that I have the tank about 5-8 feet away from my bed and there is no noise!

I use the spray bar attachment and just yesterday put a piece of pantyhose over it to reduce the flow. Works amazing, now Jasper goes right up to the output and he isn't in the midst of the turbulence. :-D:-D:-D


----------



## KnzD (Feb 22, 2013)

koincidenskis said:


> Tom Mini - this is the filter that I personally use and it works great in my 5.5 Gallon. It is super quiet being that I have the tank about 5-8 feet away from my bed and there is no noise!
> 
> I use the spray bar attachment and just yesterday put a piece of pantyhose over it to reduce the flow. Works amazing, now Jasper goes right up to the output and he isn't in the midst of the turbulence. :-D:-D:-D


That filter according to the reviews seems awesome but I have never seen it in the stores in my area (Toronto, Canada) and it doesn't seem that the amazon link you gave me ships to Canada. Also it would be out of my price range including spare filters and shipping.


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

The top cover of the actual filter. When the cover is closed the bubbles shoot up through the bottom portion of the filter and make a popping noises against the top. It's sounds like a thousand bubbles popping per second against it. Sometimes I couldn't sleep because if the noise, lol. It's awesome is far as flow, current and there are no moving parts expect for he air pump which is horribly loud as well. It vibrates like crazy. The casing for the air pump is not air tight and made of cheap plastic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

KnzD said:


> That filter according to the reviews seems awesome but I have never seen it in the stores in my area (Toronto, Canada) and it doesn't seem that the amazon link you gave me ships to Canada. Also it would be out of my price range including spare filters and shipping.


Ah sorry Kn. My only other suggestion is a Sponge Filter. I have seen them in stores and heard they are a good alternative for smaller tanks.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Nooooo! don't do it! I had that thing for a little while and HAAAAAATED it. 

Is it a good filter? Well, it cleaned my tank, yes
How is the flow? mine had a weird issue where it bubbled out the top, which I've read is quite common, even with the cartridge installed and the thing baffled
Is it actually "whisper quiet"? Both the filter and the mini-air pump? (This is very important to me!) The air pump was SOOOOO loud, I couldn't stand it, also the filter made bubbles (as mentioned above) so I also had to listen to the loud bubble popping sound (think blowing bubbles into milk with a straw) and it nearly drove me insane.
Is it better to leave my tank filter-less or invest in this filter? Leave it unfiltered if that's (the 3i) your only option. Otherwise, I recommend the marina S10 slim if it will fit in your tank, it should if you can fit the 3i, slightly smaller internal footprint. I'm super impressed with mine and it actually cost me less than the 3i when I purchased through amazon and set up the 1 month free amazon prime membership (if you can ship to the States & pick it up, otherwise I think it was like $7 shipping to BC + $14 for the filter... or you can check out petsmart... they have it on sale for $20 right now in store (at least mine does)). Or as Koin says, try a sponge (but you'll still need an air pump & IMO they're noisy & annoying.


----------



## KnzD (Feb 22, 2013)

Seems like the _Whisper 3i_ is quite controversial! I have been searching through the net and I found many mixed reviews. Some seem to have run very successfully while many others have complained about "bubbling" issues. The air pump being loud is definitely a draw back but however its small size means I can hide it in a place that I can sound proof to a degree where it won't be annoying. The actual filter itself seems to be quiet enough for my requirements (watched a couple of youtube videos of filters in action).

I prefer mechanical filtration over sponge filters. As well a sponge filter means I will have to buy an air pump and dedicated air pumps are big, noisy and an additional cost.

The _Marina Slim S10_ you suggested Kwomais seems to be a good piece of kit and for the extra few dollars it seems worth it. I will have to check it out for its size however. The parts that are inside seem to be easy to fit in my aquarium and not take up too much room but the bulk that is outside is going to be an issue. My cover is a simple pane of glass and I fear that it won't be able to rest properly on the filter and leaving too much space for the fish to "escape". This is why the _Whisper 3i_ as an internal filter is attractive to me.

I am definitely set on getting a filter but it seems that I will have to do some more window shopping.

Thanks for all your input everybody! If anybody else has any please do reply to this thread, I will be monitoring it.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

The lid snaps off that filter. I had it and it's ok. My betta used to sleep under it but yes, the pump is SUPER loud so if you have a different air pump it might work. Do a search for the Hydro 0 sponge filter. It's the smallest one they make. You'll want a tall skinny one instead of a short fat one for space. the Hydro 1 might fit but it's a tad bigger. You need an air pump for them to work. You attach the air pump to air line and the air line to the inside of the sponge filter and it bubbles up. I had one but it absolutely ruined my electric socket in my hood by the bubbles popping, so think about that before you get an air powered filter. the underside of the hood will be soggy at all times, even if the bubbles don't pop under it.

http://www.amazon.com/ATI-SPONGE-FILTER-LUSTAR-GALLON/dp/B003I5QRWO


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

Whisper's stuff is generally good, but their filters and even their air pumps can be loud. Its just the way their motors seem to be designed. 

I'd second the marina, I use one. It comes with a small adjustable spacer that is a _little_ fussy, but once its set your generally good on the outer part.


----------

